# Lost my arbor wrench for the table saw...Arrrgggg!!!



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

If it is a belt drive and you can get a hold on the belt works like a charm.

Best time to clean the garage is when stuff starts missing :lookout:


----------



## ABruce (Dec 27, 2013)

On my older General saw, they never made allowance to hold the arbour , you just slide a piece of wood against the blade and as you turn the nut the blade stops the arbour from turning. Let the tooth of the blade hook on the corner of a block of scrap.


----------



## bbrowncods (Oct 10, 2012)

If you buy another, you will find the first!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Borrow one? Toss it into your shop and that's where yours will be.

Or, just borrow one and return it.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't worry.The next time you mow the grass your lawn mower will find it.


----------



## F6Hawk (Mar 31, 2014)

Don't waste your money on another one. Either use a scrap piece of wood in the teeth of the saw, or make your own from a piece of scrap flat iron. Any welding shop should be able to accommodate you. Just measure the flat width of the arbor and cut a slot in a piece of steel.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Unplug the machine first. A local restaurant had an employee sever his arm cleaning a pasta making machine just recently. I guess they didn't tell him to unplug it.

You probably knew that already. But just thought I'd say it again.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Did you check behind your D handle cutting jig that's hanging on the wall of your wood shop? 

That's where mine wound up being. LOL


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Let the tooth of the blade hook on the corner of a block of scrap. 

That's what I always do...


----------

